# Shadowrun anyone?



## Justin (Aug 12, 2006)

I know it's not D20, but is are there any groups in the north of Denver area, particularly the Broomfield / Boulder / Lafayette region (I'm in Superior), playing or interested in playing Shadowrun 4th edition?

Justin


----------



## wandering_8i (Aug 17, 2006)

For shadowrun try googling Dumpshock.  Not sure how EN world or Dumpshock feels bout linkes or Ild give a direct line.


----------



## Justin (Aug 17, 2006)

I have already registered and posted there, but with no luck so far, I decided to try expanding my options.


----------

